# Minimum PAR requirements for these plants - Anubias, Java fern, moss



## jcmv4792 (Jul 15, 2015)

What is the minimum PAR that can grow java fern, anubias, and mosses? I know low light is usually considered 15 PAR and up..but is that enough light for java fern as well? How about marsilea?

I am already aware that low light means different things to different tanks, people...etc. I'd just like to know how low in PAR you've gone with these plants.


----------



## ApochSaint (Oct 9, 2015)

most of these plants could be grown with practically a normal light bulb as far as recommended light values. The Marsiliea if you plan on using it to carpet. it wont work with a light bulb.

15 Par is enough for Java fern.


----------



## jcmv4792 (Jul 15, 2015)

How much PAR would you say marsilea needs at minimum?


----------



## priv_sim (Dec 6, 2008)

From my experience, i would say even 5 PAR is enough. I have been growing anubias, java ferns, crypts, bucephalandras in no light setup for more than a year. Tank is placed 10 ft away from north window without additional lighting and everything is growing much more stable than in my previous high light setups. No water changes, a bit of dosing once in a while.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

All of us can guess about how much PAR any species needs to stay alive, to grow slowly, to grow at a healthy rate, etc. But, until someone actually does a controlled test we are just guessing.


----------



## jcmv4792 (Jul 15, 2015)

Hoppy said:


> All of us can guess about how much PAR any species needs to stay alive, to grow slowly, to grow at a healthy rate, etc. But, until someone actually does a controlled test we are just guessing.


What about in your personal experience? How low have you gone?

Bump:


priv_sim said:


> From my experience, i would say even 5 PAR is enough. I have been growing anubias, java ferns, crypts, bucephalandras in no light setup for more than a year. Tank is placed 10 ft away from north window without additional lighting and everything is growing much more stable than in my previous high light setups. No water changes, a bit of dosing once in a while.


Wow 5 PAR! Impressive.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

I haven't tried any of those plants at really low light intensity. The last time I used anubias was about 3 - 4 years ago, and I had more than really low light, so much more that BBA on them was a problem.


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

Without DIY or injected CO2, the Marsilea seems to need about 45 PAR. As you know
the PAR drops off as you get on the ends of a bulb. I have a fixture which Hoppy's chart
on T5's says delivers 100 PAR @ 12". It's in my 10g tank. But the fixture won't close enough to fit properly. Those extendable wire frames at the ends you know. So I built a wood frame to hold it which adds 1.25". So near as I can guestimate/w one bulb only.
And sitting aprx 11.5" above the sub, towards the middle it can be 45 Par because of a not cleaned every 5 min glass top. The Marsilea Minuto was growing fairly well when it was in the middle front. Now being at one end of the bulb it's seriously slower.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/images/pGallery/pg_12001e.jpg
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/images/pGallery/pg_12314e.jpg


----------



## jcmv4792 (Jul 15, 2015)

Raymond S. said:


> Without DIY or injected CO2, the Marsilea seems to need about 45 PAR.


So you can get away with 45 PAR on marsilea without co2? I remember in another thread(correct me if I'm wrong Hoppy!), Hoppy says that anything above 35 PAR will need co2 injections.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

jcmv4792 said:


> So you can get away with 45 PAR on marsilea without co2? I remember in another thread(correct me if I'm wrong Hoppy!), Hoppy says that anything above 35 PAR will need co2 injections.


I think you will have problems with BBA if you have more than about 35 PAR unless you use either Excel (Metricide 14 day) at 2 ml per 10 gallons, or use CO2, and keep the level of CO2 in the water the same every day. (My tank is at about 30-35 PAR, with Metricide, and I have virtually no BBA.) As you go higher with PAR you reach the point where Excel/Metricide isn't enough to prevent BBA. I believe it prevents BBA by providing the carbon the plants need to grow at the rate the light is driving them to, not because of its anti-algae properties. The more light you have the more carbon the plants need until only CO2 can provide enough.


----------



## azazan (Aug 17, 2014)

ApochSaint said:


> most of these plants could be grown with practically a normal light bulb as far as recommended light values. The Marsiliea if you plan on using it to carpet. it wont work with a light bulb.
> 
> 15 Par is enough for Java fern.


I grow all my plants under normal light bulbs and even the ones rated high lighting do fine... the perception color isn't that great, but they grow just fine.


----------

